# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Hair loss

## nancym1961

Hello,  My name is Nancy.    I have a question for the forum but first a quick summary of my situation.      A number of years ago, in my 50's I noticed a slowly progressive thinning in the temporal areas.   I started using Minoxidil and continued for about 8 years.   In October of '14 I started LLLT six month program.  Treatment twice weekly 45 minute sessions.   Lost lots of hair during treatment but stayed with the program as I was told this was normal.   Since treatments, now almost 1 1/2 years later, I continue to lose and have since lost about 70 percent of my hair.    I am healthy and postmenapausal.   I use hormone replacement and recently started Spironolactone.   Recent blood work all normal, scalp biopsy indicates non 
scarring type.  No one has an answer.   Anyone here have any thoughts, and has any treatments worked to help restore follicle activity?   Thank you.

----------


## Artista

*Hello Nancy and welcome to this great forum.*
*
First of all, can you please take a couple of photos of your hairline and then post it here*? 
Of course, you do not have to show your face at all.

It would be good to notice specifically just how your hairline looks.
*Have a good day Nancy!!*
(im in my 50s too!)

----------


## nancym1961

Hello Artista!  Thank you for your message.  My loss is predominently on sides with top front thinning.  Overall thinness now with widening part.  I'm still able to disguise loss with extra hair on top.  Recently went to a specialized hair salon where they looked at my sides with a magnifyinhg scope.  The result was not good, apparently few follicles left.  Looks like I may need hair piece down the road.   I suspect the rapid and excessive loss with minimal regrow the is due to over exposure toLLLT. But no one can confirm that.   I hope I'm wrong, but no other explanation.    Family history of thinning, but not to the extent I've experienced.

----------


## hairloss2thickhair

Hi:  My name is Rose.  When my hair started to fall out I knew that collagen was an important factor in preventing hair loss and promoting regrowth.  I found a product that has worked really well.  My hair has stopped falling out but I am still taking this product to regrow my hair.  In the meantime my hair is very thin and I found a product to make my hair look thicker until it grows again.  I know it takes about 6 months, sometimes longer to fully recover your lost hair.  So hang in there.

----------


## nancym1961

Hello Rose,   You indicated that you use collagen and have had some positive result.

Can you explain further about the collagen.  Thank you

----------


## Louish

[QUOTE=nancym1961;243028]Hello Rose,   You indicated that you use collagen and have had some positive result.

Can you explain further about the collagen.  Thank you[/QUOT

Collagen is just protein, It it is useless and expensive to supplement it, just make sure you get around 20% calories of your diet from a animal protein. I suggest whey as it has the best amino acid profile. The main reason people think collagen is useful is because of it's hydroxylysine content, thing is your body will break it into lysine which other protein sources contain plenty. Your body ALWAYS makes his own hydroxylysine at the very end of the formation of new collagen since it is the "binder" of the collagen helix, in part with the help of vitamin C. So just eat protein and make sure you get enough vitamin C. Cheers

----------


## hairloss2thickhair

I agree that diet is important for healthy hair but sometimes we just can't get the help we need through diet alone.  The collagen in Biosil is formulated differently than any other and was recommended by my doctor.  It has worked for me in the past and seems to be working now.  There are other vitamins that also work like biotin.  hairloss2thickhair.com has a lot of information on hair loss and healthy hair.  Thank you for your input.  I like to know what works or doesn't work for other people.  Have a great day.  hairloss2thickhair

----------


## hairloss2thickhair

Hi Nancym1961:  I have been taking BioSil, a form of collagen. I take 1 capsule twice a day.  You can buy it at the drug store or from my website.  The price is about the same but my site delivers to your door.  There is a lot of information on my site about healthy hair that might be of interest. 

  hairloss2thickhair

----------


## Louish

> I agree that diet is important for healthy hair but sometimes we just can't get the help we need through diet alone.  The collagen in Biosil is formulated differently than any other and was recommended by my doctor.  It has worked for me in the past and seems to be working now.  There are other vitamins that also work like biotin.  hairloss2thickhair.com has a lot of information on hair loss and healthy hair.  Thank you for your input.  I like to know what works or doesn't work for other people.  Have a great day.  hairloss2thickhair


 Sorry there is just no such thing as "collagen formulated differently". You can't formulate collagen, you can only process it by isolating it from de source biological material and heating it to make gelatin. You can heat it further into hydrolyzed collagen which most likely you are referring to. All this processing only affects digestion and everything I said before still applies. Cheap gelatin from the supermarket will give you the same results. There is a bunch of vitamins and minerals that are worth supplementing but not collagen.

----------

